# Raketa Calendar



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now I know it's gold and it has Romans but I just wanted one of these and this was cheap enough. Keeping good time as well. Note the white hands as opposed to Rich's black. Dial is a bit pinkier bronze than the photo suggests. quite a sizeable beast at 40mm as well.










Rich's with black hands and steel case.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

note day wheel in English (is this common?) and stuck just as Sat starts to change,









movement picture.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good on you PG,

We need to keep as many Raketa's alive as we can.

I want a 24 hour Raketa, and a million more watches.









PS,

I like gold.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks nice Paul,never seen one in gold before.

I had one similar with Romans on a cream dial.Now you need to learn the months in Russian,unless you print off a list and carry it with you


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Great looking Raketa Paul







I much prefer the plain gold case to my fancy silver one.

Last year I decided to buy all the old toy Matchbox cars I used to have as a kid







I found out that there are some rare colour variations available because when the factory ran out of the proper colour, they just used a different colour for a while until the right colour was back in stock. I suspect Raketa do the same. When they run out of black hands they use white ones for a while, silver cases get replaced with gold, Russian day wheels for English etc. Anything just to keep production going. That's my theory anyway


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thank's Rich, despite it's gold and romans I like it, I suspest your right about the parts issue. I've seen a number of cars that had the same treatment. Rover ran out of lucas distributors on the metro years ago so put different ones on for a while then reverted back to lucas but didn't let the parts trade know. I had the job of trying to track down the right set of points for one of the misfits once. took ages!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Is it perpetual calendar? That's the only Raketa i've seen with all that info on the dial.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You turn the lower crown every month.


----------

